# MTB: Nassahegan - Sunday AM, 7/20



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

I have an epic Lamson loop in mind. Probably will take 3 hours at a moderate pace. Probably a 7-8 miler. Lamson's Corner 7:30 am. Who's in?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Who's gonna guide us?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds good to me, I don't know why I couldn't make it at this point.



o3jeff said:


> Who's gonna guide us?



Greg, I would guess.  Maybe he'll learn how to use the GPS _before_ the ride this time...


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

Hardy har har. :roll:

The loop I have in mind consists of all trails we've already ridden so I think we'll be okay.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hardy har har. :roll:



Sorry, I'm in a ball busting mood this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

I say we do this:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=416


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be there. :smile:


I will be happy with any ride you come up with as long as it includes those sweet DH's you took me on last time.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I'll be there. :smile:
> 
> 
> I will be happy with any ride you come up with as long as it includes those sweet DH's you took me on last time.



Sweet, another guy to heckle me... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I will be happy with any ride you come up with as long as it includes *those sweet DH's you took me on last time*.



That's in the plan!


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

We saw the Crankfire crew there tonight and this was their ride:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=430&w=0

Very close to what I have planned for Sunday morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> We saw the Crankfire crew there tonight and this was their ride:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=430&w=0
> 
> Very close to what I have planned for Sunday morning.



Refresh my memory, what are you thinking for Sunday?  What they did, but with the southern stuff that we did last night?


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Refresh my memory, what are you thinking for Sunday?  What they did, but with the southern stuff that we did last night?



Basically that, but with the stretch north of that 850' area. You know, including the "B". Coming down that is great and the stretch we took up paralleling 69 will also be fun to come down. The only problem is then we're faced with that long semi-uphill slog on the doubletrack on the east side of 69. And then we're faced with the climb to the top of the ridge.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Basically that, but with the stretch north of that 850' area. You know, including the "B". Coming down that is great and the stretch we took up paralleling 69 will also be fun to come down. The only problem is then we're faced with that long semi-uphill slog on the doubletrack on the east side of 69. And then we're faced with the climb to the top of the ridge.



So, not the stuff on the backside of sessions like we did last night?  Jeff and I did basically the same ride (without the B section), except we had to bail back on 69 instead of finishing on the trail to the west of it.  I'd personally like to try and do something a bit longer than what you're suggesting, since we won't have the daylight limitation..


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

How about a "figure-8"? Scoville twisty warm-up, down into Sessions via the "B", cross 69, up the doubletrack, the cemetery twisties in reverse, and then the northern loop in reverse with a repeat on the cemetery twisties to finish it off?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about a "figure-8"? Scoville twisty warm-up, down into Sessions via the "B", cross 69, up the doubletrack, the cemetery twisties in reverse, and then the northern loop in reverse with a repeat on the cemetery twisties to finish it off?



That's a possibility, I'd like to hit those two down hill sections again to redeem myself though (doing a figure 8 would be climbing them instead).  Seems like we could try to do some of the stuff out towards stone road and still hook back into our original loop before those down hills...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

There we go, can go find that devils rock kitchen over by stone road. Maybe over that will be better than over by the soccer fields.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> There we go, can go find that devils rock kitchen over by stone road. Maybe over that will be better than over by the soccer fields.



That's possible, but I think we'd be hitting it from the wrong direction from the way we'd likely be heading.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's a possibility, I'd like to hit those two down hill sections again to redeem myself though (doing a figure 8 would be climbing them instead).  Seems like we could try to do some of the stuff out towards stone road and still hook back into our original loop before those down hills...



This looks like a rather epic ride:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=37

Sort of an out and back though, rather than a loop, and it misses those downhills. I'm really cool with anything.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

Or....how about this:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=422

Then, this, but in reverse:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=427

that's like 11 miles though. :lol: Long enough for you?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Screw it, I'm just gonna do this one and get it over with:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213

:lol:

Seriously, 11 miles sounds pretty good to me.  I'm going to study the maps and come up with a good ride...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Screw it, I'm just gonna do this one and get it over with:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=213
> 
> ...



I am up for it, just as long as we hit the ridge and those sweet sweet DH sections.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Seriously, 11 miles sounds pretty good to me.  I'm going to study the maps and come up with a good ride...



So....what's the problem with the ride I suggested above. :-? 

 Seriously, that basically hits all the good stuff that we know of with limited doubletrack (read: hardly any). We could do the sessions area first and then do the north loop.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

I dunno, just being stoopid I guess.  I'll ride wherever everyone else wants to... :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, Bri - I'm making an executive decision to lead this ride. Scoville twistie warm-up -> Sessions/B Street -> back to Scoville. Then cemetery twisties to the north loop and back parallel west of 69. Cool?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds good to me, I just wanna ride.  Still 7:30 meet up?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg, I like the new avatar.  The only problem is that I can't tell the difference between your legs and the frame of the bike, similar thickness.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, I like the new avatar.  The only problem is that I can't tell the difference between your legs and the frame of the bike, similar thickness.  ;-)



:lol: Well, you've officially missed your opportunity to MTB with us. Cuz if you try to pick it up now, these chicken legs will smoke those ridiculous stumps of legs you got.

7:30, tomorrow, Lamson corner.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: Well, you've officially missed your opportunity to MTB with us. Cuz if you try to pick it up now, these chicken legs will smoke those ridiculous stumps of legs you got.
> 
> 7:30, tomorrow, Lamson corner.



in all honesty, im sure your legs have become stronger with all the mtn biking you have been doing.  if we thought you were the energizer bunny on the slopes last season, we are all screwed this season.  

which reminds me, i need to get back in the weight room with the hs lax team.  

im still eying a trip out with you guys.  my tires look nowhere near gnarly enough to provide much traction.  we are getting the property/house cleaned up for a shindig for the little guys first.  i have been in honey-do hell for the past few weekends.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: Well, you've officially missed your opportunity to MTB with us. Cuz if you try to pick it up now, these chicken legs will smoke those ridiculous stumps of legs you got.
> 
> 7:30, tomorrow, Lamson corner.



btw - i thought the obvious come-back i would hear from you would be "nice new avatar.  the kayak looks a little big for such a little guy like you."


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

If you weren't so damn short I'd let you ride my old bike.   By really old bike from when I was a pre-teen might fight you, but I gave that away already...


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> if we thought you were the energizer bunny on the slopes last season, we are all screwed this season.



Indeed. I feel like I'm in the best shape I've been in for years and I'm only 2 months into what I expect to be a 6 month riding season (until mid-November). I can't wait to see how all this summer activity translates on the slopes.



Grassi21 said:


> btw - i thought the obvious come-back i would hear from you would be "nice new avatar.  the kayak looks a little big for such a little guy like you."



Nah. I'l leave the kids out of it. Don't need to stoop that low especially since all I have to say is that I can now smoke you on an MTB as well as skis. :razz:

Seriously though, your boy is getting big! Not an infant anymore, that's for sure.

By the way, the loop I'm thinking of tomorrow will look a lot like *this* (minus the doubling up in the session area). Should be a 10+ miler, 90%+ rad singletrack; Nass-style twisties, climbs, rock gardens, gnarley descents, and some flowy singletrack with small hits. Be prepared to ride hard and fast tomorrow people!!! Bring extra water and energy bars.

Roll call:

Greg
MR. evil
bvibert
o3jeff

Who else is in?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Be prepared to ride hard and fast tomorrow people!!! Bring extra water and energy bars.
> 
> Roll call:
> 
> ...



I am wondering if we should plan the lopp so we can pass the parking area roughly mid ride. That way we could all bring extra water and re-stock mid trip. Just a thought


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am wondering if we should plan the lopp so we can pass the parking area roughly mid ride. That way we could all bring extra water and re-stock mid trip. Just a thought



We will be, but not quite mid-ride - more like after 4 miles and after the easier section.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> We will be, but not quite mid-ride - more like after 4 miles and after the easier section.



That works for me. Are we meeting at the same place I met you last time?

Randi and I just got from a ride at the W. Hartford res. We meet up with another couple on the trails and they showed us a bunch of new stuff I have never done before. We also found a route around all that briar patch at the start of the ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That works for me. Are we meeting at the same place I met you last time?
> 
> Randi and I just got from a ride at the W. Hartford res. We meet up with another couple on the trails and they showed us a bunch of new stuff I have never done before. We also found a route around all that briar patch at the start of the ride.



Is Randi coming tomorrow?


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are we meeting at the same place I met you last time?



Yes. 7:30 am.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Be prepared to ride hard and fast tomorrow people!!!



So does this mean that you will only have a mild hangover this time?

I want to see pics of these gnarly decents and rock gardens. Actually I would prefer videos are you guys wrecking in them.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So does this mean that you will only have a mild hangover this time?



I don't anticipate any sort of hangover at all. Haven't even had my first beer yet. There's still time though... :razz:



awf170 said:


> I want to see pics of these gnarly decents and rock gardens. Actually I would prefer videos are you guys wrecking in them.



Somebody else is going to have to do the media. Plus we might not even have time for photo opps. I want to bang out the 10 miles in 3 hours.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

I already have my camera on my pack.  I'll take some pics given the chance.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2008)

not gonna be able to make this one either....gotta finish putting together this shed that came in a million pieces...and the directions are in fn chinese.....should be able to make next weeks.....................

pow


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is Randi coming tomorrow?



No she isn't, but a couple of guys that I ride with are. See you guys at 7:30


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No she isn't, but a couple of guys that I ride with are. See you guys at 7:30



Pfft. Outsiders. :roll:

 We'll try to give a good tour.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm out for tomorrow. will catch up with you guys during the week.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out for tomorrow. will catch up with you guys during the week.



That sucks!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Outsiders. :roll:
> 
> We'll try to give a good tour.




Don't forget the ski's!


----------



## Greg (Jul 20, 2008)

Interesting ride. TR here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31906-nassahegan-burlington-ct-7-20-08.html


----------

